# Shiny Corner!



## Froggsy (Sep 27, 2016)

Upradeitus must now stop! Just 5 days with the Synchronika and loving it. The 4 hole steam tip from BB certainly takes a little getting used to as the steam power is now awesome. I'm just now starting to get the right amount of micro foam for lattes.

The Rocket Fausto is now properly seasoned and really helping to improve my shots.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow! That's is a beautiful looking machine which seems to fit perfectly under your wall units, not by chance I suspect. Your God Shot day must be tantalisingly close


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow that grinder looks exquisite!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

What do you make of the Fausto? I have recently learned of this machine. I have been considering an upgrade to my Mignon and wonder if this could be a candidate?


----------



## Froggsy (Sep 27, 2016)

ajh101 said:


> What do you make of the Fausto? I have recently learned of this machine. I have been considering an upgrade to my Mignon and wonder if this could be a candidate?


I can't give any comparisons with the Mignon although I am very pleased with the Fausto. On looks alone I think the Rocket is a handsome thing and I really like that the grind adjustment moves the bottom burr so everything stays the same after cleaning. It is also a convenient height for a home machine.

Knowing I would be buying the Synchronika my thoughts were initially to go for the ECM grinder but I preferred the operation of the Fausto and a chat with BB confirmed my thoughts.

Seattle Coffee Gear has some good Fausto overviews on YouTube.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks. SCC also has a comparison video with the Mignon and they seem very similar in many ways. There are advantages, but they seem slight. I may save my pennies and wait for a Zenith to be available...


----------



## iGenie (Nov 16, 2016)

That looks so nice


----------



## tuttah (Nov 24, 2016)

That set up looks absolutely awesome. The perfect set-up


----------



## aaroncosbey (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice! Ill post a pic of mine this week....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lovely set up and all in a nice, neat, minimalist space - all of which are key variables in producing a god shot. (Have a hunt for the thread on the god shot.)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There's one of them here.


----------



## Groovemaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------

